#ubuntu-tv 2012-11-05
<mhall119> bobweaver: nice video
<bobweaver> thanks mhall119  just messing around :)
<mhall119> I love the multiple references to Carlsburg :)
<bobweaver> it is just a mock of the dodge commercial
<popey> bobweaver, agreed, seems well received, nice to get a positive reply from sabdfl too
<bobweaver> yeah  that was cool
<bobweaver> I am hoping that it was alright
<bobweaver> I sent out some messages saying that I was using photos.
<mhall119> it was spot-on, and really captured the fast pace of things
<bobweaver> One person did not like it on youtube though not sure why wish they would have posted why
<bobweaver> well thanks mhall119  that is nice of you to say
<bobweaver> I was all jacked up on coffee when I made it
<bobweaver> thought that it would be a good way to say thanks
<bobweaver> also popey  IDNK if yoiu seen it but you are also in there "say thanks to the people that have helped in the past"  :)
<bobweaver> well put those parts together that is
<popey> there's usually a video of some kind made before UDS.. robbie made one once, and others have too
<popey> they go down well at the plenary, but we seem to have stopped doing it
<popey> i think my first UDS there was a video played by mark of a woman who had done a speeded-up video of her deploying ubuntu to a load of PCs in a library
<popey> its a great motivator
<AlanBell> I spot a picture of me
<mhall119> tgm4883: /w 108
<mhall119> ignore that
<mhall119> bobweaver: I've added you to the ubuntu-tv-developers team on Launchpad, and am pushing a branch of Unity trunk to lp:~ubuntu-tv-developers/ubuntutv/trunk
<mhall119> once will gets in tomorrow I'll get the team added to the ubuntutv project on LP, and set that new branch as the development focus
<bobweaver> That is awesome !! mhall119  :)
 * bobweaver has nothing but smiles 
<bobweaver> AlanBell,  if you are not cool with your image being in the video by all means just say so and I will take down and edit :) hope that It is not trouble.
<bobweaver> some of the people in the images I did not know who they where
<bobweaver> and I wanted to use my own pictures but I have yet to get developed (cheap dollar store camera)  But I was watching football and the dodge commercial came on https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOclC9bbeQU    so I felt inspired
<AlanBell> bobweaver: no, it is cool, just one of those launchpad members pages featured me :)
<bobweaver> ahh yeah
<bobweaver> I tried to meet all the people in most them lists, But I was in carlesberg haze most of the time lol
 * bobweaver is pulling hair out dealing with Nux/Logger 
<bobweaver> alright I got !
#ubuntu-tv 2012-11-07
<bobweaver> Just a heads up but I just read this
<bobweaver> <fginther> didrocks, FYI: unity-team/staging is full due to an lp issue, so all dputs are failing. I'll continue landing the inline packaging changes, then dput them to the PPA when the storage issue is resolved.
<bobweaver> ubuntu-motu
<jhodapp> bobweaver ?
<bobweaver> Hey there jhodapp  :)
<jhodapp> hey bobweaver
<jhodapp> How was your trip home?
<bobweaver> It was Great thanks, And you ?
<jhodapp> almost flawless, got home last night (took some vacation time in Portugal)
<bobweaver> Nice !
<jhodapp> It really was, definitely want to go back there
<jhodapp> Lisbon specifically
<bobweaver> Lol yeah it is like that most the time when you come back from somewhere that is awesome
<bobweaver> I wish that I would have taken some time to wonder around but the funds where getting low and I was missing my dog ,girl and tater tots
<jhodapp> hehe
<jhodapp> I can relate to that
<bobweaver> But I am glad to be home. started snowing yesterday. Just a matter of time before I get to break out board
<jhodapp> very nice!
<bobweaver> nothing that stuck to the ground but still gives hope to a snowboarder that is looking forward to winter
<jhodapp> I got to move to a state that has hills
<bobweaver> me too
<jhodapp> winter is brown and boring here
<bobweaver> driving to VT and NH is not the fun thing to do but hey there closer then CA and MNT
<bobweaver> MT ?
<jhodapp> indeed
<bobweaver> I would like to hit up something out west this year but I do not think that that is going to happen as I find myself with to many things to do and not enough time :/  But that is ok making things is great
<jhodapp> bobweaver, absolutely
<bobweaver> I really like the idea of this project Skunkworks or whatever it is. seems like a real good thing for canonical and also Ubuntu community members
<bobweaver> But am not sure that people are getting the right idea about it. Though to me it seems clear IDK I will go back to coding :)
<bobweaver> have a good one nice to catch up
<jhodapp> hehe, ok bobweaver
<jhodapp> have a good one
<bobweaver> trying to get package into debian atm hope that it happens
<bobweaver> only time will tell
<jhodapp> g/l
#ubuntu-tv 2012-11-10
<cm-t> hi
<cm-t> I am preparing an ubuntu TV for the next week-end's ubuntu party of Paris
<cm-t> So I am looking for information up to date to install a recent build of ubuntu TV
<cm-t> (not the 11.10 one if possible)
<cm-t> So I am installing an Ubuntu TV on 11.10 for the while.
<cm-t> As there are no recent build on plublic page of lp:ubuntutv
<cm-t> ( maybe its private thing as the new "secret project" )
<cm-t> is anyone part of this project might inform me please (if I keep 11.10 or should I ask somewhere to get a recent build)
<bobweaver> cm-t,  hello there
<cm-t> bobweaver: hello
<bobweaver> there is no secret when it comes to Ubuntu TV atm
<bobweaver> everything is public
<bobweaver> as far as the add-ons to unity 3d they are not done and will not be done for a while
<bobweaver> The only thing that works atm is the old qt code
<bobweaver> cm-t,  I also did what you are doing. I just explained to everyone that it was a *prototype*
<bobweaver> I have been working on some of the unity code but it is unstable
<bobweaver> the Ubuntu tv community is always looking for new people that are good with NUX DEE and C++
<bobweaver> but as it is now there is one person that I know of that is hacking away at the base of Unity. then there is one person who is hacking away at myth tv stuff (scopes/lens)
<bobweaver> that is the community side of things
<cm-t> damn , because i saw this russian video, so I thought there were more updates pushed on the branch
<bobweaver> ?
<bobweaver> link ?
<cm-t> it was on omgubuntu, the guy who push maps in probably webkit frame
 * cm-t searching
<bobweaver> that is me
<bobweaver> I am joseph mills
<bobweaver> that was all qt/qml work
<cm-t> ah
<bobweaver> maybe
<cm-t> nice to meet you
<cm-t> good job you did
<cm-t> :)
<bobweaver> you are talking about https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfrm117Ukr0 ?
<cm-t> so for a "stable" ubuntutv, what do you suggest me: ubuntu 11.10 ?
<bobweaver> that depends on what you are trying to do ?
<bobweaver> do you just want to show of the proto type ?
<bobweaver> like I am doing a speech on Thusday like that
<bobweaver> like Ubuntu TV in the past and the Future
<bobweaver> http://www.lugor.org/
<bobweaver> My Ubuntu TV that I have is hacky as all can be but it works great
<cm-t> we (ubuntu-fr) have a remote control ( the rii mini) and we have a 1metre diagonal tv; we have a sofa-like
<bobweaver> so I guess the 1st questions I have for you is 1) do you have a capture card ?
<cm-t> our ubuntu party are coming with conference, workshop, guesp VIP etc
<bobweaver> cm-t,  when is party ?
<cm-t> i have somewhere an usb tunner;  party is next week
<cm-t> we have a techonology showcase in our party
<bobweaver> Ok well if you like I can help you with it
<cm-t> where we can meet ubuntu TV (kinnect and other things :)  )
<cm-t> I would love it bobweaver
<bobweaver> are you thinking of putting this on a arm board ?
<bobweaver> or a reg computer ?
<cm-t> Last party i did an install on a 11.10, with a tower, because i had too much error to compile on arm (pandaboard)
<bobweaver> I always thought that it would be a great idea to take a motherboard arm or not and put it in a old tivo box and paint it :)
<bobweaver> but that is just a crazy idea :)
<bobweaver> cm-t,  so you are saying that there is going to be more then just Ubuntu people at this party ?  how many people are you expecting and any company's ?
<cm-t> we usualy have between 3k ~ 5k people in 2 days :)
<cm-t> we migh have asus that give us a nexus 7
<bobweaver> Oo
<bobweaver> that is awesome
<bobweaver> Ok
<bobweaver> so what I suggest is this
<cm-t> :)
<bobweaver> you get a box going I have iso that I can give you
<bobweaver> but !
<cm-t> sabdfl is allready came at a ubuntu party of us, easy to find on youtube :)
<bobweaver> it is imporant that you tell all the people that are coming that this is a PROTOTYPE
<cm-t> yes, i allways say it is a proto
<bobweaver> and that there are people that are working on Uninty 3d intergration
<cm-t> mostly to explain why i have this .mkv thing when i try to read a movie
<bobweaver> maybe we as a Ubuntu tv team can make you a pdf of plains for the future and what not
<bobweaver> cm-t,  I wrote new thing so it reads stright from backend for fan art
<cm-t> bobweaver:  i think you are awesome :)
<bobweaver> myth tv ^^
<bobweaver> cm-t,  No I think that you are awesome
<cm-t> We would to have something like your pdf as we got a free area to display information close to the tv
<bobweaver> cm-t,  do you use google hangout at all ?
<cm-t> never used
<bobweaver> all this would be alot easier to talk about face to face
<cm-t> but i can if you think it's the best way to get in touch
<cm-t> ok
<bobweaver> you would have to install plugin for google hangout and that is it
<cm-t> i am with olive , we both from ubuntu-fr LoCo
<bobweaver> Hello olive
<bobweaver> he could also join the hangout
<olive> hello!
<bobweaver> and anyone else in the room also
<bobweaver> It is nice to meet you olive
<cm-t> I am googling for google hangout
<bobweaver> olive,  & cm-t  lets plain a google hangout and I can explain everything much more in detail to you
<bobweaver> send me a email with your emails
<bobweaver> josephjamesmills@ubuntu.com
<bobweaver> then I will invite you to a google hangout and we can video chat
<bobweaver> I would love to see Ubuntu TV at this party !!
<olive> ok
<olive> In the meantime, you can see how much Mark loves this party http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3LDzaobsUY
<olive> :p
<bobweaver> :)
<olive> mail sent by cm-t
<cm-t> you might enjoys our last showcase of ubuntu-tv https://twitter.com/i/#!/ubuntuFrAnim/media/slideshow?url=pic.twitter.com%2FVPJ3qE5D
<cm-t> I am on https://plus.google.com/hangouts?enfplm do I have to do something bobweaver  ?
<bobweaver> Yeah I do I am emailing you bot my info then will invite to hangout. Just got your email and kinda just waking up :)
<cm-t> ah
<cm-t> plugin asked to be insralled
<bobweaver> Ok I just invited both of you to hanbg out
<bobweaver> popey,  want to come in on this ?
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  you too ?
<bobweaver> I added both you and Jim also
<bobweaver> I will also add Will and Saviq
<popey> hmm?
<popey> sorry, am not really around at the moment, making dinner for family
<bobweaver> popey,  cool just thought that I would ask
<bobweaver> enjoy your dinner =)
<cm-t> loading
<popey> :)
<bobweaver> ubuntustreetteam.tk/ubuntutv.iso
<olive> \o/
<olive> it contains ubuntu 11.10 ?
<olive> (do you have one for pandaboard ?)
<bobweaver> No I do not
<olive> I heard ;)
<cm-t> m82-155-724
<olive> rii mini i6
<olive> (bluetooth remote control)
<cm-t> http://www.pclaunches.com/input-device/rii_mini_i6_wireless_mini_keyboard_with_ir_remote_59.php  here some pics of it
<olive> we receive it in 2-3 days
#ubuntu-tv 2013-11-07
<tgm4883> jhodapp, do you know where the channel icons for the demo came from  http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-4rXgtP3Tdlo/Tww88z3iXaI/AAAAAAAAHT4/I6fta1BA5DY/s1600/ubuntu-tv.png
<popey> txwikinger: Saviq probably
<Saviq> tgm4883, those icons are fairly wildly available
<tgm4883> Saviq, did you grab them from a site? Or did you just make them from the companies logos?
<tgm4883> Saviq, I ask because I like the way they look and I'm making a Ubuntu TV theme for MythTV.  I'm using logos from lyngsat-logo right now http://imagebin.org/276089
<Saviq> tgm4883, not sure where they came from, our graphics folk gave them to us
<tgm4883> ah ok
<Saviq> tgm4883, but I'm positive they came from the web
<Saviq> tgm4883, i.e. we didn't have no agreement with the stations or nothing
<tgm4883> Saviq, I think the logos themselves came from the internet, but they were altered to make them fit the wide icon
<Saviq> tgm4883, yeah, they were just put there, yes
<Saviq> tgm4883, they're still there in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntutv-dev-team/ubuntutv/trunk/files/head:/shell/dash/epgdata/channels/
<tgm4883> Saviq, yea, I was hoping it was pulled from a logo site. Those look great, but it's only a few channels. Not something I can theme around since the rest of the logos looks different
<tgm4883> thanks though
<Saviq> tgm4883, yeah, that was one of the things we discussed, actually, that it's going to be difficult to get them like that
#ubuntu-tv 2013-11-10
<fourZero> hello
<fourZero> anyone alive out there?
